# Ubuntu - Mouse freezes



## gamerman0203

Hello! I just loaded Ubuntu on my machine and all is well except my mouse freezes after 1 - 2 mins of working.

I'm new to Ubuntu, but I've tried several possible solutions I've found on the internet to no avail. I can turn off USB legacy support in the BIOS and it will work perfectly and won't freeze, but then I can't select between the various options (Including winXP) in grub because my keyboard is USB.

The odd thing is that my keyboard will still work after the mouse freezes, but not my mouse so I don't think it's killing all USB... just my mouse for some reason.

Mouse: Logitech G5

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scotso

You could try this:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3003669&postcount=32

That seems to work for some people.


----------

